# Being grateful for what you have



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You might not want to hear this, but I've found solace in just being grateful for what I have. I may not be the most attractive man, I may not be skinny, I may be shy and socially awkward. But at least I have a mom and grandma who cares about me, I have a house to live in, a bed to sleep in, and food on the table. I have a computer to type on, I have music to listen to, I have movies to watch, I have tv shows to watch, I have a few friends I can call up (if I want to.) I have music concerts and movies in the theatres that I can go to, I have a library nearby, I have college to think about, and no matter...how bad it is...it's bound to get better!

I also can eat better and lose weight, I can exercise, I can throw out old clothes, I can shower and brush my teeth, I can smile and at least pretend to be happy. And there are moments when I'm not scared, so in those moments, I can be grateful for that. 

There's a lot to be grateful for.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I suppose nobody is grateful for what they have?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Who really is grateful in today's society?

Just look at Gen Y and see how spoiled rotten and unappreciative they are. Look at the newest generation and how they are even more spoiled and unappreciative. You see kids crying because they can't get some toy or the latest mobile phone or video game.... spoiled rotten, over-consuming children. Then look at the how many children are NOT complaining despite the fact that they don't have any FOOD or how they have to look after themselves because their parents got killed. Then look at the young adults today always chasing after sex and social status. Look on facebook and see how much hate and achievement-chasing so many people are. These people are never satisfied and will always want more and more friends, sex, makeup, clothes, money, they want to be more and more normal and more and more accepted etc. Those women who say they love sex so much and can't get enough.... it's bs.... they are never satisfied because they don't know how to be satisfied and so are never "truely" satisfied. So many people take for granted that they have health, an ability to form intimate relationships, a roof over their head, hospitals and doctors to go to when they are sick, cars to drive with cheap fuel, fresh and clean water, heating, air conditioning, fridges, food to buy at the shop (as opposed to picking up kilos of flour delivered monthly by the UN). Our modern society is spoiled rotten and leeches off the poorer nations who willingly sell their resources to us at a cheap price so we can live the spoiled life, which was only reserved for people like royalty only a few hundred years ago.

When people tell others about those things like what I just mentioned (food, fuel, doctors etc) they all get defensive and say act like their lives are too important to ever think about those things. At least they should take 10 minutes a day to think about how all these things come together to give them a reasonably good life. If say, their toilet stopped functioning, they all suddenly begin paying attention to their toilet and their awareness of the importance of the toilet is increased but just until it gets fixed, then they forget about it and get on with their lives.

Society has an underlying myth in it that the more things we have, the happier and more well off we become. With this mindset who can be thankful for what we have? Very few. So it drives us to seek social achievement and status. Our western society will not function forever the way it has been for many decades because we are going to learn the hard way sooner or later about being happy with what we have. And we can thank ourselves for it.


----------



## hope76 (Jul 19, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I suppose nobody is grateful for what they have?


i am grateful for the times when i can sit on the porch swing in my backyard...i love just sitting there with my eyes closed, feeling the breeze on my face, feeling the warmth of the sun, listening to the birds, letting the wind rock the swing back and forth...it is so peaceful and i just love it. no one talking, no TV, nothing to do. just sit and not think.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

I like this post. Sometimes we need to stop thinking about everything that's wrong and just think about what's going right.

I'm grateful I have a kickass family, that school is almost starting, that I'm going to Florida for two weeks, and that I'm making improvements (albeit small improvements) in running.


----------



## Scrumpilump2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

Winter'sTale: I think you have the right attitude!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Scrumpilump2000 said:


> Winter'sTale: I think you have the right attitude!


I agree. :yes


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Grateful just to have the opportunity to really live life. Although I don't always grasp it, there is no way I can say it isnt there for the taking. The fact its within my reach is something I will always be grateful for.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I luv this attitude, train of thought. It's what i've tried to spread plenty of times.
This is were we got to be, any other way were letting the other win over ouselves
despite our denial of fighting... we can fight all we want but realize what we have 
is a one time thing. the bullie will keep coming back stronger if it realizes what it's doing is affecting us, keep doing our everyday life I feel it's affecting me less then before. It's like this on the real... If someone raped you would you gratify them with letting them know they've taken over your life, make you angry and make them feel happy? I sure as hell wouldnt, I got my life to live and thats the only thing to occuppy my time.
By all means I fight, but fighting is a part of life, I accept it for what it is.
nothings perfect I accept that not everything is fair I know this aswell.


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes...awesome thread!
I'm grateful for having my parents and sister (even if we can't really get along, we still love each other).
I'm grateful for my job, getting into college, my friends (quality over quantity...and my 2 friends are top-quality).

Grateful for all the positive and negative experiences in life, as they have shaped who I am today...grateful I have the ability to learn from life's lessons, even if it takes awhile.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm with ya WintersTale, I've used this on my mum in the past when she goes on about getting my _life_ "together", it's like ..hang on! I'm, by comparison royalty even when unemployed to those in third world countries! I don't feel a need to impress anyone, just like a whale, lower class is fine too.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Just being alive is awesome. Have a grateful day!


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> I agree. :yes


so do I!


----------



## listener123 (May 31, 2011)

Great post, WintersTale. I hope mire people contribute. 

I'm grateful that I have a good job, a loving family, lots of friends, a nice apartment, enough money to live my life. I'm grateful for nice summer days, the feeling I get going running, the surprise of someone unexpectedly saying hello, the support I find here on SAS, the fact I started working on my anxiety last year.


----------



## binny (Aug 5, 2011)

Im grateful that i can walk have a roof over my head, have a sane mind, a human being live in a rich society get my 3 meals per day

What im ungrateful about is why cocaine addicts idiots on benefits breed. why the government takes all our hard earned money and spends it on these dopes. why theres people on the street begging for money instead of looking for a job list goes on


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

No, I don't think I'll ever be completely satisfied. I really like the things that I do have, but I'll always want more. That's how technology, philosophy and society grows. Wanting more.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Good post :yes

I think it's important to look at things in perspective.
I have the opportunity to go to school/university, free health care, free speech, somewhere to live, food/clean water and so many other things such as computers etc which are really luxuries compared to what millions of people in other countries have. 

When I find myself complaining I just remind myself of the freedom I have and that motivates me to make the most of my life. For me, having a positive attitude is what encourages me to make changes to get better and that includes being grateful for even little things that I have. 

That said, there's nothing wrong with wanting more out of life and going for it


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

When I get into a slump and feel unsatisfied with my life, I just think of all the things I have that I enjoy. Im fortunate because alot of people have it much worse, so that helps to put things into perspective. 

Im grateful for my freedom, a nice house to live in, my 3 cars that are paid for, hobbies that keep me busy, a good paying job, past decisions and experiences that have shaped me into the person I am, financial freedom, and a loving mother.


----------



## Pr0n (May 20, 2010)

hope76 said:


> i am grateful for the times when i can sit on the porch swing in my backyard...i love just sitting there with my eyes closed, feeling the breeze on my face, feeling the warmth of the sun, listening to the birds, letting the wind rock the swing back and forth...it is so peaceful and i just love it. no one talking, no TV, nothing to do. just sit and not think.


As cliched as it may sound, i've found enjoyment and peace in doing the same.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Jul 1, 2011)

Seeing posts like this makes my heart swell. : D Its so easy to be sucked in the cycle of negative thoughts, that im sure affects many of us. Even now while reading this post I had a pit in my stomach about leaving for college in a few weeks but seeing this has me feeling better.

So with that being said...I am grateful for a wonderful family. I am grateful for a wonderful boyfriend. I am grateful that I have the ability to change. And I am grateful for the fact that I have hope that things can be better 

Thanks again


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been thinking that I do have some things to be grateful about that makes life a little bit easier 

I'm grateful for my boyfriend who really cares about me,that I have two wonderful and adorable cats,that I have some wonderful experiences in my life,that I have music,that my experiences has made me a stronger person,that I have chocolate to eat and that if I want to I can live my life however I want to.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

That's a really good mind frame, WintersTale.

I have a lot to be grateful for as well. I need to remember that.


----------



## konrard (Aug 9, 2011)

I am grateful for life in general, whether u believe in a god or not, we are definitely being granted the gift of life. Which includes a lot of other gifts: sight, smell, touch, taste, sound. Music is amazing and its practically free. 

I am grateful for all the animal life that we have to learn from. Think about a dog for a minute. You cant make a dog embarrassed. You cant make a dog shy. A dog can't really have SAD. THAT is our natural state. THAT is the quality of life that we deserve. Just pure, non-judgemental awareness. 

I am grateful for all the plant life and how it helps mend wounds and heal our souls.

I am grateful for god (not inviting a religious discussion)

I am grateful for the good qualities I do have, instead of what I wish I had more of :/

if we practiced and got good enough being happy with what we all ready have, there would be no room to desire anything else


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Good thread WintersTale, I was actually thinking of discussing the same in my blog.

Things I am grateful for:

*My family, despite their many flaws. (But hey, what family doesn't have them?)

* My pets.

* My spirituality/philosophy.

* My car, despite its expensive problems. (Although, looks like I might be able to fix many of them myself, including my recent discovery that changing the fuel pump is a lot easier than I thought. :b)

*My job & coworkers - at least I have decent ones. Also, the kind people who come in to see me & refer their family members to my care, despite my social awkwardness. 

*The internet & SAS, which is has helped strengthen me. 

*My health. Could be better, could be a lot worse!

*People who are & have been my friends in IRL. Without you, I wouldn't have made it as far as I have.

*As a woman, I'm thankful for having been born in a Western country. I can drive a car, speak my mind without penalty, be educated, chose my own career, worship as I please, vote... I do not take these freedoms for granted.


----------

